# Replace Logietch Z4



## Soundtek (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
on my computer desk there are the Logitech Z4. Now I want to buy something better. I want quality sound and powerfull bass. My genre is Hardstyle and Hardcore  --->:hsd:
I can spend maximum 200 euro and I live in Italy, I know it's not much but I can't spend more...

Have you some suggestion?

Thanks you in advance


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not really into hi-end audio (yet) so I'll leave specific recommendations to others more knowledgeable than myself, but I think you would probably be okay with most any speaker system from a known brand (Logitech, Altec-Lansing, Creative Technology etc.) as long as the new system has the same, or higher, wattage as your Z4. Personally, it has also been my experience that you get what you pay for in PC speakers.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

One of the best computer speaker systems if the Logitech Z-5500. While I don't own one it has been very highly reviewed but I think it would be out of your 200 Euro price range.

Logitech also has the Z-5300 which was about a 1/3 of the price and still a good performer, unfortunately they are pretty hard to find.

Like Harpmaker said, as long as you stick with a major brand name I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## RishiGuru (Feb 2, 2011)

You have the following choices:

1) Corsair SP2500
2) Creative Gigaworks T3
3) Klipsch Promedia 2.1
4) Logitech Z623
5) Soundscience Rockus 3D
6) Logitech Z-2300

Z-2300 is my personal favorite


----------

